# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Cheap asbestos disposal bags? Warning tape

## Moondog55

Taking the cladding off the old garage/ Yes I'm wearing a mask and Tyvek suit and wetting down
But the local tip needs the plastic wrapped spoil to be clearly marked as ASBESTOS // DANGER and I can't find any adhesive tape with the writing on it locally when using Google
Any ideas?
eBay has plastic bags for dust and small bits but $34- for a pack of 10?? There must be cheaper as the bags are about 30 cents each without the printing

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Duct tape and an Artline pen worked fine for us...we wrapped everything in builders plastic. 
Then the bloke at the tip smashed it all up with his loader!

----------


## Moondog55

We have to hand carry to the pre-dug hole, the fellers at Drysdale have warned me to make sure I can lift and carry the packages, they will not/cannot assist

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... 
> Then the bloke at the tip smashed it all up with his loader!

  THIS!! So annoying! You take all the care in the world, and then they simply crush it into the land fill

----------


## r3nov8or

> We have to hand carry to the pre-dug hole, the fellers at Drysdale have warned me to make sure I can lift and carry the packages, they will not/cannot assist

   The Drysdale tip must have been revved up by the authorities, because, as above all they did was treat it like normal landfill and it broke open etc. 
Regardless, to get to the said pre-dug whole you will need to drive to the tip face which is a bit of a journey and don't take a low car or dodgy trailer - it'll get rocked around a bit - the roads are made by and for 6' tyres. Oh, and don't go if it's been raining.  
I was allowed to deposit one large package, so I fitted the trailer with a pallet on some round steel so I could roll it out and drive away (worked a treat by the way, very proud of my industriousness  :Smilie:  ), and a couple of layers of builders plastic. Duct tape was all that was required, a few years ago now though. It was about $55 to dump it back then. What's it cost now?

----------


## Moondog55

Hasn't gone up all that much, $61:50 for up to a half cubic metre

----------


## Cecile

In the end we have someone coming to pick it up.  It's a bit more expensive than going to Drysdale and we still have to wrap it.  Last time (four years ago now) whoever we used came and wrapped it as well, but we don't remember who it was.

----------


## r3nov8or

Fair enough too. It really is a bit of a bother... Glad I've only had to do it once

----------

